#ubuntu-website 2008-10-20
<rohan> i am trying to use the shipit service, however it gives an error saying "the number of requested CDs was not provided"
<thorwil> newz2000: so i had one person asking if it would be possible to have a fixed script to always show the appropriate countdown banner
<newz2000> thorwil: what do you mean?
<thorwil> newz2000: is there currently a plan to switch to a get-ubuntu banner after the countdown series?
<newz2000> yes
<newz2000> I'll change it when the release team says its ready
<newz2000> next thursday!!!!! :-o
<thorwil> newz2000: apparently a lazy person, wanting to never change the script for the banner on his site ... ;)
<newz2000> he won't have to
<newz2000> I'll make the change on my end and all will be well (and automatica)
<thorwil> newz2000: said get-ubuntu banner already exists?
<newz2000> I think it's more like, "It's here!"
<thorwil> newz2000: that's not what i mean. i'm well aware of that one. but it's not quite appropriate, say 2 weeks after the release
<newz2000> oh, I see. Well, we could change that, and the display.js file will always work and the countdown will resume 30 days from jaunty's release date.
<thorwil> newz2000: i could offer a spiral themed get-ubuntu banner, if wanted
<newz2000> sure, if you want to do that I'll put it in about two weeks after release.
<thorwil> ok, cool
<thorwil> newz2000: what do you think, should i reduce the text to "Get Ununtu", or include the version numbers?
<newz2000> include the version # I think (if it looks good)
<AliTabuger7> I've been working even more on the spreadubuntu project, and was wondering if I could get some advice about multilingual content in drupal. Is ubuntu.com actually multilingual? I cannot tell.
<newz2000> AliTabuger7: it is not
<newz2000> I have no experience with doing multilingual content in drupal so don't know what the options are.
<AliTabuger7> Oh. Really? I guess that means I don't have to try too hard. I thought that since the OS is so multilingual, the website would be.
<newz2000> no, our policy in the past has been to use locos for l18n
<newz2000> though we've planned to make it easier for people to find localized content in the future
<AliTabuger7> well, you _may_ find some of what I've done with the SU website interesting if you wanted to try to make ubuntu.com multilingual. Interestingly, drupal uses .po files, so you could actually use launchpad for the translations.
<newz2000> Interesting. We'll see how it goes, it's too far off for me to think about at the moment.
<AliTabuger7> Yeah, I'm sure you are busy with 8.10 approaching quickly
 * newz2000 wants to hide under the desk
<AliTabuger7> By the way, is there anything I _can_ help you with?
<newz2000> not really
<newz2000> I just have a bunch of little things to do
<newz2000> there may be something later this week
<newz2000> right now i've hit that post-lunch slowdown and have to get my head back in the game
<newz2000> going to apply the latest patch to launchpad auth for the fridge
#ubuntu-website 2008-10-21
<qense> hello
<newz2000> hi qense
<thorwil> hello qense, newz2000
<newz2000> hey thorwil
<newz2000> thorwil: I like the third get ubuntu banner personally
<newz2000> mostly because it took me a moment to see what you were trying to do with the spiral
<newz2000> once I "got it" I liked 1 best but during that delay it was a bit disturbing. :-)
<thorwil> newz2000: oohm, what am i trying to do with the spiral? :)
<newz2000> make the logo look like a ram's head and the spiral is the horns
<newz2000> arent you?
<thorwil> not quite
<thorwil> the logo is just the base of the horn
<thorwil> yeah, number 1 surely has a "what's going on here" quality
<newz2000> I guess, after looking at it a moment more, I do have a criticism or suggestion...
<newz2000> the button calls people to action but I think it needs something that looks clickable
<newz2000> either underlined text like a hyperlink or a button
<newz2000> I had this problem with the download page. The green button didn't look clickable enough so people scrolled up and down looking for a button or link to click.
<thorwil> i see. i was only concerned about continuing the series ...
<thorwil> newz2000: btw, Arial is not just a knock-off of Helvetica, but one that is somewhat optimized to look good on screen. it is said to be of lesser quality than Helvetica specifically when printed
<newz2000> that would explain why I liked arial better than helvetica, since I primarily use screen when viewing fonts.
<thorwil> newz2000: http://xs432.xs.to/xs432/08432/get_8_10_02879.png
<newz2000> hi thorwil, I don't think that makes it more clear
<newz2000> How about just removing the word get and making Ubuntu 8.10 look nice and pretty, then below that put (looking like a link) "get it now"
<thorwil> newz2000: i don't think that will make a difference
<newz2000> give me just a min to finish merging my code, having trouble doing two things at once
<newz2000> thorwil: do you feel like the GET part causes the image to look clickable?
<thorwil> newz2000: at least as clickable as dozens of other banners that seem to work
 * nand likes 2A/C
<thorwil> newz2000: well, guess i will have another look at it myself, tomorrow with fresh eyes
<newz2000> ok
<thorwil> good night!
#ubuntu-website 2008-10-22
<thorwil> newz2000: hi! http://xs432.xs.to/xs432/08433/get_8_10_02206.png
#ubuntu-website 2008-10-23
<vbabiy> Hello
<thorwil> newz2000: hi! http://xs432.xs.to/xs432/08433/get_8_10_02206.png
<newz2000> oh, that's nice
<thorwil> newz2000: Kenneth prefers 2 over 3
<newz2000> I think that looks more clickable
<newz2000> Does he know the goal to make it look clickable
<thorwil> sure
<newz2000> I like the embossed dots on two the best
<newz2000> it'll work
<newz2000> if you send me just #2 (A and C) I'll put them in two weeks after launch
<thorwil> ok, will do :)
<newz2000> thanks thorwil
<thorwil> you're welcome
<Volans> Hi newz2000 :) if you can/want I can help you for the translation of the start page as I have wrote to you yesterday
<newz2000> hey Volans
<Volans> Hi newz2000 :) where I can found the latest version of the start page? (the html code)
<newz2000> Volans: branch from this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mnuzum/projects/start/
<newz2000> bzr branch http://people.ubuntu.com/~mnuzum/projects/start/
<newz2000> we'll be working with the stuff in the 8.10 folder, the only file there that's relevant is the 8.10/index_template.html
<newz2000> (the other html files haven't been updated yet)
<Volans> ok
<newz2000> wait, let me ensure its up to date
<Volans> lol
<Volans> Branched 37 revision(s).
<newz2000> that's correct
<newz2000> 37 is the latest
<Volans> ok, so let's start :)
<newz2000> Volans: I'm ready, what do you want me to do?
<Volans> I'm searching the options I have used with html2po atm... give me a couple of minutes
<newz2000> no prob, let me know when you need me
<Volans> ok, thans
<Volans> *thanks
<Volans> newz2000: and the offline start page will be the same as the hardy one?
<newz2000> Volans: no, the hardy one will remain mostly unchanged
<newz2000> oh
<newz2000> offline
<newz2000> i don't know where we stand with that
<newz2000> I guess so
<Volans> ok
<Volans> because I have found the work I have done some times ago and was structured to manage both offline and online start pages
<Volans> if you want I can extract only the online part
<newz2000> yes, lets do it that way
<Volans> ok
<newz2000> I noticed that firefox has an offline page and I thought we were going to use it
<Volans> newz2000: I'm doing some tests...
<Volans> all seems to work fine
<newz2000> woo hoo
<newz2000> now what do we do?
<Volans> the standard output from po2html is a oneline document, but I use tidy to make it more readable
<Volans> I can sent to you a zip with the files, a .pot file that is the "master" po file (a template po) that the guys of the doc team will translate copying it to something like $locale.po
<Volans> after you have to dowload all the translated po files, put all them in a folder
<Volans> and run the script I will sent you
<Volans> :)
<newz2000> cool
<newz2000> does it make sense to put this into launchpad for translation?
<Volans> I think so.. why not?
<newz2000> I can't think of a reason not to
<Volans> actually the script assume that the po files names are the locale used in the extensions index.html.en-gb index.html.it that apache needs
<Volans> you can confirm that only the title, and the 3 links text should be translated?
<newz2000> correct
<Volans> (not the google stuffs and the bottom links)
<newz2000> precisely
<Volans> ok
<newz2000> four strings
<Volans> so I can sent you the files and you can insert them as you prefer in the actual branch
<Volans> (if needed)
<newz2000> thats fine
<newz2000> at one time did you create a project on launchpad?
<Volans> yes I do when we starded and add you as an administrator
 * newz2000 looks for it
<Volans> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-start-page
<newz2000> thanks
<Volans> this is the team
<Volans> and this is the project: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-start-page
<newz2000> Volans: do you want to upload the translation file template or would you like me to do it?
<newz2000> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-start-page/trunk/+translations-upload
<Volans> you can do that as well, I think that a check from a guy of the doc team (for example mdke) can be good in order to avoid any problem or missing metatag in the pot file
<newz2000> ok
<Volans> I'm writing now the email I will sent you ;)
<newz2000> perfect. Thanks a bunch for your help
<Volans> don't mention it... the most hard work today was to remember what I have done this spring :)
<Volans> newz2000: mail sent! try it and let me know ;)
 * newz2000 checks now
<Volans> the script have some comments but is not thinked for a mass usage, only you should launch it onetime in order to create all the translated files to be copied into the server
<newz2000> that seems clear enough, i'll try it all now
<newz2000> hmm. I don't think .pot files are presentation templates. :-)
<Volans> LOL, no, po templates ;)
<Volans> copy it to a file.po and use a translation editor like poedit or emacs (with some custom configuration)
<newz2000> lets see what happens when we upload it to launchpad
<newz2000> oh, it has to be reviewed by an admin
<newz2000> Do you suppose that's me or is that someone on launchpad?
<Volans> I think that every project on first upload of translation files have to be approved by a launchpad or launchpad-translation admin
<Volans> but I'm not sure
<newz2000> I see
<newz2000> Volans: so what is your new job?
<Volans> I think a quite correct translation can be web developer... :)
<newz2000> what are you doing at your job?
<Volans> atm a new site based on the code of a previous site, making it more general in such a way that after we can make more than one site with the same code adding only different templates and personalized classes
<newz2000> so are you doing server side development?
<Volans> I develop all the site workflow, from the virtual host to the css and javascript among with other two guys
<newz2000> ah, sounds like fun
<newz2000> so do you use ubuntu at work?
<Volans> surely!!! in my company we are 15 developer and 14 of us use ubuntu for our desktop clients and the servers are debian
<newz2000> that's cool
<newz2000> Ubuntu is taking over the world. :-)
<Volans> yeah! :)
<newz2000> Except the graphics design world (until Adobe creates CS4 for Ubuntu)
<Volans> lol!
<Volans> now I have to go... good night! newz2000 feel free to call me (usually I'm online although not in many channells, call me in query or send me an email) if you encounter any problem :)
<newz2000> ok, thanks a bunch Volans
<newz2000> what you did looks good and makes sense so I think I'm clear.
<Volans> my pleasure...
<Volans> good night (for me, for you, good evening :))
<newz2000> ;-)
<Volans> bye bye :)
#ubuntu-website 2008-10-24
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2008-10-26
<bgryderclock> Is there a Ubuntu hardware compatibly list that covers PCMCIA cards? I was researching cards and only found this one: http://tuxmobil.org/pcmcia_linux.html
<Don-S> Have you looked here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ ?
<bgryderclock> Don-S: it is not listed under > Hardware Components, Ports and Controllers > Serial ATA Controllers, Serial Ports,  Motherboards,  Uninterruptible Power Supply
<Don-S> Not sure if I can help you then, sorry.
<bgryderclock> that's OK Don-S, is there a site suggestion box i were i submit a request for a list to be created on the ubuntu wiki?
 * bgryderclock is still learning how to talk. :/
<Don-S> Well, I haven't heard of one such page.
<Robb_M> Hey guys, has the 8.10 start page in Firefox been created on the server?
<Robb_M> when i try to go to it in firefox (by just changing 8.04 to 8.10 in http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04 it gives me a hardy start page (though its supposed to say about intrepid)
<Robb_M> i was just curious if this was intentional or not....
#ubuntu-website 2009-10-21
<leftyfb> newz2000: what's the status on getting spreadubuntu.org/com pointed to http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org ?
<newz2000> leftyfb: hi, I'm afraid to say my results were the same as yours
<newz2000> I'm not getting a response
<leftyfb> from?
<newz2000> from the IS team, who are the ones responsible for this
<leftyfb> oh, I thought you had control over that
#ubuntu-website 2009-10-22
<emmajane> ping newz2000 :)
<newz2000> hi emmajane
<emmajane> newz2000, hey :) super quick question... are the template files for wikis "straight forward"?
<emmajane> i.e. let's pretend I wanted the bazaar wiki to look more like the front page... is this trivial, or do you ahve to learn some kind of arcane templating language?
<newz2000> emmajane: let me confirm, do you mean the default content when you create a new page from a template, or do you mean the theme that defines the look of the whole site?
<emmajane> the theme
<newz2000> moin themes are a bit of a pain because it's a python file with bits of html chopped up and intersperesed throughout the code
 * emmajane nods
<newz2000> but if you have a plain html file that works it's not too bad
<emmajane> cool.
<emmajane> do you know if the bazaar template existing in a branch somewhere that I could update?
<emmajane> (and propose back)
<newz2000> yeah, it is somewhere let me think if there's a better one to use as a starting point...
<emmajane> newz2000, cool. this can totally wait until tomorrow now that I know the answer. :)
<newz2000> ok, would you email me so i don't forget? There's a lot going on atm
<emmajane> newz2000, y'think? ;)
<newz2000> ;-)
<emmajane> newz2000, I'm CCing igc so that he knows that I know that you know that we're not going to do this next because you're currently busy.
<emmajane> which is fine. :)
<newz2000> sounds good. I've actually got a better template to use a base
<emmajane> does it have to get IS code approval?
<emmajane> or does Bazaar have control of that stuff for its own site?
<newz2000> python usually gets approved more quickly
<emmajane> k
<newz2000> than php
<emmajane> newz2000, kay. reminder sent. much appreciated. :)
<brousch> There is a small problem with the style in the Karmic countdown Stars timer
<brousch> In http://www.ubuntu.com/files/countdown/display.js there is a bit of inline style that creates a white padding above the image in Firefox
<brousch> you can see the problem here http://clusterbleep.net/~brousch/karmic-countdown/style-problem.html
<brousch> the white padding is not visible using IE, but it is visible in firefox if the page uses any non-white background
<newz2000> brousch: oh, thanks for pointing that out, I'll remove it
<brousch> newz2000 awesome, can you post in here when it's fixed?
<newz2000> yes, will do
<newz2000> let me get karmic rc out first
<cytotoxic> !ops
<ubot3> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<cytotoxic> !ops
<ubot3> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<cytotoxic> !ops
<ubot3> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<newz2000> brousch: ok, white background fixed
<brousch> thanks!
<CyberCod> is there an IRC channel for the shipit team?
<newz2000> CyberCod: no, sorry, what's up?
<CyberCod> I keep Ubuntu CD's at my PC repair shop
<CyberCod> and encourage customers to try it out
<CyberCod> I was gonna pre-order some Karmic CD's
<CyberCod> but it says I've received too many and am now ineligiable
<newz2000> CyberCod: ok, what you have to do is send an email to mailto:shipit@ubuntu.com and she'll look at it and decide what to do
<CyberCod> ok
<CyberCod> thank you :)
<newz2000> my pleasure
<CyberCod> I received 120 of them for Software Freedom Day
<CyberCod> down to less than 20 already
<CyberCod> and I'm starting to see more Ubuntu machines brought in for repairs
<CyberCod> (usually hardware related... people just don't blow out their machines often enough)
<newz2000> CyberCod: what area of the world are you in?
<CyberCod> Kentucky, USA
<newz2000> ah, what part of Kentucky?
<CyberCod> south central
<newz2000> (I'm in Des Moines Iowa)
<CyberCod> there's no lug or loco team nearby
<CyberCod> they're based in Lexington... 90 miles away
<CyberCod> myself and those I've converted is the closest thing to that around here
<newz2000> yeah, that's a common story
<CyberCod> fired off an email
<CyberCod> wish me luck
#ubuntu-website 2009-10-23
<mdke> newz2000: the image on the front page is very blurred on my screen (Windows + Firefox) - is it the same for you?
<newz2000> let me check, but it wasn't blurry when I uploaded it
<newz2000> my browser seems to have gone unresponsive :-(
<newz2000> not blurry for me
<newz2000> Are you using some service that speeds up your internet by compressing images?
<mdke> newz2000: I'm connecting through a vodafone dongle, but I don't know if it does that or not
<newz2000> some ISPs do this
<mdke> hmm, some of the other images on the site are a bit blurry too, maybe it is just my isp
<mdke> newz2000: ok, I had no idea about that. Fair enough
<newz2000> The solution is for me to use smaller images of course. :-)
<newz2000> So the ISPs don't compress them
<mdke> i'm happy to blame the ISP for this one :)
<mdke> thanks for the help
#ubuntu-website 2009-10-24
<gerymate> Hi!
<gerymate> Is news2000 here?
<gerymate> Big sorry, newz2000!
#ubuntu-website 2009-10-25
<aaron114> Hello
<aaron114> Does anyone know when exactly (Second) will ubuntu 9.10 be released
<jpds> aaron114: No.
<aaron114> jpds: Oh realy. That's too sad
<aaron114> but it will be realeased at 29th right?
<jpds> Yep.
<Mamarok> newz2000: hi, the Kubuntu Ship-It page still says beta in the download link: https://shipit.kubuntu.org/
#ubuntu-website 2010-10-25
<nhandler> Someone might want to update the channel list on http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
<nhandler> Also, having the IRC channel names visible (without having to look at the link URLs) would also be nice
#ubuntu-website 2010-10-27
<newz2000> hey AlanBell, do you understand what's going on with the broken images when you view this page with the light theme? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<newz2000> or anyone
<newz2000> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/htdocs/light/img/%7B*%7D is the URL which is url encoded of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/htdocs/light/img/{*}
<AlanBell> yes, that is the missing circle of friends icon
<AlanBell> 23:08 < AlanBell> and the important one I never mapped is {*}
<AlanBell> 23:08 < AlanBell> which is the circle of friends bullet
<AlanBell> it needs an icon and needs mapping
<AlanBell> there are several other icons that need to be mapped like /!\
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/Smileys
<AlanBell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AlanBell/Smileys
<AlanBell> however it seems edubuntu broke them all completely
<AlanBell> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/AlanBell/Smileys
<AlanBell> default set -> http://moinmo.in/HelpOnSmileys
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-25
<cjohnston> james_w: what server is s.l.o on?
<cjohnston> mhall119: is summit and ltp stable now
<mhall119> as far as I know, I haven't seen any new memory errors
<cjohnston> cool
<mhall119> cjohnston: s.l.o being status or summit?
<cjohnston> james_w: I'm getting emails ref status.u.c where its taking loger than an hour as well...
<cjohnston> status
<james_w> cjohnston, it's on mombin, which is a linaro machine
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> so its either the code or LP or both, but not the server
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-26
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-improving-community-design-participation   this still seems to be on the schedule even through its marked superseded.. any idea?
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm not sure summit is aware of the "superceded" concept
<cjohnston> id guess we need to make it aware?
<mhall119> yeah, for next cycle
<mhall119> for now you can remove the old blueprint from the sprint
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/track/community/ - also monday at 11 and wednesday at 5... there are two has.. one bp has been deleted
<cjohnston> i cant
<cjohnston> I can remove it from the schedule, but I guess only Jono has the ability to remove it from the sprint since he created it
<mhall119> yeah, have jono remove it from the sprint, if it's not auto-removed from the schedule we can do that through the admin
<nigelb> mhall119: did you see steve's bug that I commented on.
<mhall119> check with whoever is approver on the hams blueprint, maybe having 2 was intentional
<mhall119> nigelb: nope
<cjohnston> mhall119: one bp was deleted.. gone.. no longer exists in LP
<cjohnston> the Wednesday one I believe
<nigelb> mhall119: bug 881555
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 881555 in summit "should be able to search calendar by title or blueprint id (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881555
<mhall119> cjohnston: okay, double check still, then delete the Meeting from the admin
<mhall119> nigelb: I think both a list and a search function should be added to summit
<nigelb> cool, ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: daker nigelb https://blueprints.launchpad.net/canonical-design/+spec/design-online-brand-guidelines
<mhall119> cjohnston: nice
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-27
<danilos> nigelb, heh, hi, I heard this is where I should come for summit reviews, and judging by your comment on #launchpad-dev, you are looking at my branch :)
<nigelb> danilos: Heya, yeah. I glanced at it. When I get home I'll run it and approve :)
<nigelb> Unless someone else beats me to it :)
<danilos> nigelb, cool, there is one thing I wonder: should we display only the global UDS plenary on the Ubuntu side of things (perhaps would be better suited for UDS then)
<nigelb> Yeah, that's something I was thinking as well.
<nigelb> THe UDS schedule screen is what I'm worried about.
<nigelb> (the big displays the show the scedule for the day)
<danilos> nigelb, right, I am happy to change that, I kept it as is since the current UDS schedule already includes all the linaro sessions
<jpds> go
<cjohnston> stop
<cjohnston> >
<cjohnston> danilos: yes.. that's quite probably going to need to be done.
<cjohnston> james_w: we really need to work on having summit be able to run multiple sprints for next cycle
<danilos> cjohnston, sure thing, it's a simple change, I'll do it right away
<nigelb> cjohnston: I just thought of csv/ical.
<nigelb> Does it get taken care of with the Schedule class?
<cjohnston> hmm
<nigelb> I can't guess without looking deeper and I can't do that at work ^-^
<danilos> cjohnston, I am pretty sure james_w won't have much time to work on it himself, but since I am now in the Linaro Infrastructure team, maybe we can discuss it over
<nigelb> \o/
<cjohnston> danilos https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-summit
<cjohnston> could you mark yourself as required please then
<danilos> cjohnston, done, thanks
<nigelb> mhall119: Are our openid troubles over forever?
<nigelb> cjohnston: ^ any idea
<cjohnston> i didnt realize we were having different plenaries this time
<cjohnston> nigelb: I hope so, but I'm not going to say yes
<nigelb> This is going to be fun :D
<nigelb> Especially since summit always assumed there'd be only one plenary
<mhall119> nigelb: I think it'll just ignore others
<mhall119> we really need a clean separation between UDS and Linaro Connect
<mhall119> let them share rooms and attendees, but otherwise have their own schedules
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> I think make the ability to have multiple summits at one time, but make them aware of each other
<mhall119> cjohnston: FYI, there are some people talking about doing a night dive at UDS on an internal mailing list, if you're interested you might bring it up in uds-announce
<cjohnston> wtf... why they not talkin it to me
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> who is talking about it mhall119
<cjohnston> mhall119: the people who are openiduserXX and have no username.. are their accounts going to be fixed with the updates?
<nigelb> mhall119, cjohnston - czajkowski is organizing mentors for GCI.
<nigelb> (Google Code In)
<nigelb> I wondering if we could mentor someone for webdev
<czajkowski> only have 1 interested so far
<nigelb> including the interst I showed?
<cjohnston> sounds like a great job for nigelb
<nigelb> :/
<nigelb> czajkowski: I would definitely want to get someone to do taks on Loco Team Portal.
<nigelb> I'll bring it up at UDS and figure out small tasks that can be mentored.
<czajkowski> we need to have it submitted by nov 1st
<czajkowski> and we need 4 mentors
<czajkowski> and at present I only have 1 email
<nigelb> czajkowski: do you want me to email you a formal proposal?
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> :)
<nigelb> Excellent.
<czajkowski> and cc dholbach
<czajkowski> please
<nigelb> ok :)
<danilos> btw, I'd really like to get the summit changes for multiple plenaries reviewed and rolled out asap so we can get everything set-up, so if someone can help in reviewing it, I'd appreciate it
<nigelb> I need another hour to get home.
<mhall119> cjohnston: they won't be able to log in
<nigelb> mhall119, cjohnston - Wanna poke at danilos review?
<mhall119> nigelb: no
<cjohnston> thats mhall119s job
<nigelb> lol
<mhall119> I'm not project lead
<nigelb> mhall119: As the project lead, I'm assigning the review to you :P
<mhall119> nigelb: what is GCI?
<danilos> :)
<nigelb> mhall119: Google Code In
<mhall119> nigelb: I quit
<nigelb> mhall119: Like Google Summer of Code but for younger kids
<mhall119> ah
<danilos> high-school students, I believe
<nigelb> I think its a nice chance
<nigelb> Yeah
<nigelb> I know at least one really smart person in the community who was too young to participate in google summer of code.
<nigelb> mhall119: "Quitting is not an option" ;)
<mhall119> 402 lines?
<mhall119> oh, it's definitely an option
<nigelb> mhall119: Also, should be move unfinished items from last UDS into this UDS's blueprints for discussion?
<nigelb> s/be/we
<nigelb> Mostly for LTP and Summit.
<mhall119> nigelb: I'd say yes
<nigelb> ok, I'll do it.
<mhall119> anything marked POSTPONED
<nigelb> I'm working on getting a nice wiki page for ubuntu webdev.
<cjohnston> I can't commit the time.. but I will commit the help when I can
<cjohnston> czajkowski: ^
<danilos> mhall119, anything after line 250 in the diff is tests, and big chunk of the changes are linaro-specific changes
<danilos> mhall119, linaro-specific == LinaroSchedule or Meeting.is_linaro
<czajkowski> cjohnston: cool but I think for this we need definate mentors lined up to go forward
<nigelb> mhall119: would you be willing to mentor?
<cjohnston> I understand.. Basically my way of saying I can't put myself down as a mentor, but would be willing to help the other mentors in our area
<mhall119> nigelb: I wouldn't have the time, I'm stretched pretty thin already
<mhall119> wish I could though
<mhall119> nigelb: though now that I quit summit....
<nigelb> I'm not sure of my traveling schedule, so I have to check with new employeres.
<nigelb> There is certainly plenty of travel involved in new job.
<mhall119> danilos: why did bzr get removed from requirements.txt?
<danilos> mhall119, it was listed twice, which made it bork
<danilos> mhall119, so, it's not really removed
<mhall119> oh, ok
<danilos> mhall119, sorry for not mentioning it earlier, I forgot about it since I hit it when I first checked it out
<cjohnston> mhall119: bug #574049  - can this be marked fix released with a note saying that we are unable to fix prior issues with this, however they have been fixed for the future?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 574049 in loco-directory "User referred to as "openiduser44" in event RSVP (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574049
<mhall119> cjohnston: sure
<cjohnston> mhall119: how many months do you think it would take to import all members of loco teams
<mhall119> cjohnston: by the time it finished, it'd likely be out of date
<mhall119> why?
<cjohnston> mhall119: basically im wondering if we could set it up to do every few days.. obviously the first one would take forever..
<mhall119> they'd all take the same amount of time, i would think
<cjohnston> would it be too taxing on the servers?
<mhall119> since we'll have to query everyone from LP that gets into ~locoteams
<mhall119> possibly
<mhall119> what would we gain?
<cjohnston> I'm looking at bug #791727 and trying to figure a fix
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 791727 in loco-directory "List of team admins is to long, and populated with unrelated accounts (affects: 1) (heat: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791727
<mhall119> cjohnston: we can add a way for team admins to "pull" in a user from Launchpad, one at a time
<cjohnston> ok.
<cjohnston> is that probably going to be the best optin?
<cjohnston> option?
<mhall119> that, grouping the list by member/non-member
<mhall119> and grouping
<mhall119> maybe nigelb can design us a fancy django form widget that uses the API to do ajax-y searches
<cjohnston> nigelb: ^
<cjohnston> ;-)
<danilos> mhall119, hi, any thoughts on the summit MP?
<mhall119> danilos: sorry, I only had time for a quick glance at the code
<mhall119> nigelb or I will look more into it later
<danilos> mhall119, we really need this in place asap, is there anyone I can bribe for a review perhaps? :)
<cjohnston> danilos: mhall119's boss.
<cjohnston> mhall119: how do I find out what the correct package name is for requirements.txt?
<mhall119> cjohnston: pip search
<cjohnston> so python-gettext  ?
<danilos> cjohnston, heh, who's that? (I am asking already guessing at an answer)
<cjohnston> At some point, Jane.. lol.. I don't know who his direct boss is
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you please comment on but #701115
<mhall119> cjohnston: done
<cjohnston> mhall119: why blank=''
<cjohnston> sorry.. why default=''
<mhall119> if null=False, then we should have a default value
<nigelb> o/
<cjohnston> what
<mhall119> he's volunteering
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you do LTP at 11 on Wednesday and Summit at 12?
<mhall119> should be able to, yes
<nigelb> I'm not
<nigelb> I'm looking at danilos code now.
<mhall119> I set a busy time in summit admin, but I don't think the scheduler checks those
<nigelb> It does.
<danilos> nigelb, thanks! :)
<mhall119> ok, then maybe next reschedule it'll automatically move summit
<nigelb> mhall119: sorry, scheudler doesn't. rescheduler does.
<mhall119> nigelb: autoscheduler doesn't?
<nigelb> No
<nigelb> autoschedulder afaik just puts it on the schedule some place.
<mhall119> ok, when does reschedule run? is it manual or automatic?
<nigelb> I don't know. Last time was when I discovered it even existed.
<nigelb> Check with daviey.
<cjohnston> hmm.. if I move it to Tueday, it doesn't show that mhall119 is unavailable
<nigelb> The client side needs plenty of work :\
<nigelb> Firefox Sync <3.
<nigelb> Looked at the code review on work computer, history synced to home computer.
<danilos> nigelb, I hope the code is not too bad
<nigelb> danilos: It actually looks good
<nigelb> I've got only one suspicion
<danilos> nigelb, pretty colours in the diff and such? :)
<nigelb> I'm testing that to make sure it doesn't explose
<danilos> nigelb, cool, thanks a bunch
<nigelb> *explode
<cjohnston> could someone please glance at https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/newlinks/+merge/80582
<nigelb> danilos: Hey, can I borrow your db file?
<nigelb> I can't add an entry into mine because I'm awesome and forgot the password
<mhall119> cjohnston: approved
<danilos> nigelb, I believe I did it with an actual postgres DB, would a dump of that help?
<nigelb> danilos: ah. yeah
<mhall119> nigelb: your sqlite db?
<nigelb> I'll hook it up to postgres.
<nigelb> mhall119: Yeah
<mhall119> nigelb: just manage.py shell, get your user object and change teh password
<nigelb> hah, ok
<nigelb> I keep forgtting that.
<nigelb> danilos: nevermind, I'll solve this :)
<danilos> nigelb, I know you just want to crack my password :P
<nigelb> mhall119: hah, I didn't forget my password. I forgot my *user*
<nigelb> danilos: lol
<cjohnston> your password is 'cjohnstonrocks'   its not that hard :-P
<danilos> nigelb, actually, it's not using postgres, whatever did make me think it was (perhaps the fact that I had set it up)
<danilos> cjohnston, damn, I'll have to change it on all the websites now... even my e-banking account :)
<nigelb> danilos: Yeah, the default is sqlite.
<nigelb> I got in :)
<nigelb> cjohnston: lol
<cjohnston> mhall119: once we get his branch approved, get nigelb to kick tarmac, and then we need to push a release to is
<nigelb> Two plenaries in two rooms at the same time right?
<mhall119> nigelb: yes
 * nigelb adds data
<nigelb> danilos: Ok, the js validation gets screwed up :(
<nigelb> I can't drag drop both the sessions into the schedule.
<nigelb> I had to do it from the admin.
<nigelb> Otherwise, everything looks good
<cjohnston> how often is the personal ical reworked mhall119 nigelb
<nigelb> "reworked"?
<cjohnston> updated
<danilos> nigelb, I've only tested as the admin, what does that mean and how do I reproduce it?
<mhall119> cjohnston: every time you request it
<nigelb> danilos: go to the schedule frontend while logged in as admin and click edit
<danilos> nigelb, though, I did test the "Edit" interface as the admin, if that's what you are referring
<cjohnston> mhall119: i added my ical url to google calendars.. its showing an out dated schedule
<nigelb> danilos: Yeah, that's what I meant.
<nigelb> Did it work for you there?
<mhall119> cjohnston: how often does google calendar update?
<mhall119> I think it's once an hour
<cjohnston> i just loaded it.. i have no idea
<mhall119> oh, don't know then
<nigelb> danilos: errr, nevermind!
<nigelb> My bad :)
<danilos> nigelb, ok :)
<nigelb> Approved
<nigelb> cjohnston: ready for tarmac kick off?
<cjohnston> yup
<nigelb> Kicked off.
<cjohnston> nigelb: ill come to india and kick you if you screw up summit
<nigelb> cjohnston: You sure? I'll screw summit then :D
<cjohnston> i figured youd say that
<cjohnston> whats the airport
<nigelb> cjohnston: I think its your turn to run aroudn this time :)
<nigelb> cjohnston: BLR
<cjohnston> umm... i flew to EU
<nigelb> mhall119 and I each did a turn babysitting summit.
<nigelb> Gah, commit message.
 * nigelb fixes.
<cjohnston> is danilos causing tarmac problems nigelb ?
<cjohnston> nigelb: send me $1700
<nigelb> cjohnston: just forgot to put commit message. Fixed. Re-running.
<nigelb> cjohnston: That's expensive.
<cjohnston> you are paying for me to come out there
<nigelb> ha
<nigelb> If you want to kick me, pay for it youself :P
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> hope would kill me
<danilos> nigelb, btw, are you coming to UDS?
<nigelb> danilos: Not this time :)
<nigelb> danilos: Merged
<danilos> a shame
<nigelb> cjohnston: Kick off a deployment
<nigelb> danilos: heh, next time!
<danilos> nigelb, oh cool, should I request a deployment or do you guys handle that as well?
<cjohnston> thats mhall119's job
<cjohnston> wait..
<cjohnston> danilos: your getting paid right?
<cjohnston> go right ahead
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> hahaha
<danilos> cjohnston, yeah, I am :)
<cjohnston> i dont get paid enough to kick off deployments
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> Oh, shucks. I need to kick of a work deployment and grab dinner before that.
<nigelb> So catch you all laters
<mhall119> danilos: you guys can request the deployment
<danilos> mhall119, we will, thanks
<mhall119> I'm still trying to pretend like we're not pushing more updates the week before UDS :(
<cjohnston> blame linaro
<nigelb> danilos: btw, congrats on the move to Linaro :)
<nigelb> mhall119: We can still pretend, when we deploy during UDS :)
 * nigelb goes away for real
<mhall119> cjohnston: I always do ;)
<mhall119> nigelb: you better run
<danilos> nigelb, thanks :)
<danilos> mhall119, I'll go through Linaro's RT, so it won't be you :)
<cjohnston> danilos: please CC mhall119 and myself.
<cjohnston> or atleast me
<mhall119> danilos: perfect :)
<danilos> cjohnston, mhall119: if you want CCs, please give me your emails privately so I don't have to dig them out, thanks :)
<cjohnston> chrisjohnston@ubuntu.com
<mhall119> so much for privately
<danilos> ok, very private :)
<cjohnston> ssshhh its private
<danilos> heh, right
<danilos> cjohnston, thanks
<mhall119> danilos: you can use mhall119@u.c for me
<danilos> mhall119, cjohnston, filed an RT, I'll go pester vanguard for a deployment now, anything to worry about for that? (eg. concurrent updates while the deployment happens or such?)
<mhall119> have the changes all landed in our production branch?
<mhall119> cjohnston: including the main-nav changes?
<cjohnston> i didnt move them to production if thats what your asking
<mhall119> ok, then we're not ready to deploy yet
<cjohnston> working on it
<cjohnston> 2 minutes
<cjohnston> done
<mhall119> cjohnston: thanks
<cjohnston> danilos: bug away
<cjohnston> mhall119: is there anything else we need to do prior to next week
<mhall119> cjohnston: yes, we need to stop making changes to summit
<mhall119> also we need to finish cleaning my house
 * cjohnston points at danilos 
<mhall119> I'll assign that bug to nigelb
<nigelb> what?
<mhall119> nigelb: cleaning my hosue
<mhall119> house
<cjohnston> cleaning his house
<nigelb> mhall119: get me tickets + visa.
<mhall119> nigelb: I'll have to file an RT for that
<mhall119> might take a few years
<nigelb> lol
 * danilos hands nigelb a broom
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> cjohnston / mhall119 - we should probably let jcastro know that there are 2 sets of plenaries that may not show up at the same time.
<danilos> cjohnston, nigelb: btw, we also need to merge my changes to the production branch (that's what I heard) since we don't run trunk
<danilos> cjohnston, nigelb: do I just make an MP to merge into that branch?
<nigelb> danilos: Its done :)
<cjohnston> danilos: its already done
<danilos> oh, ok
<danilos> I like it when it's like that
<cjohnston> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/production/revision/149  danilos
<cjohnston> dont worry.. ill continue to do the work while you get the pay
<danilos> cjohnston, that sounds even better, thanks, I'll forward you all the tasks I get
<cjohnston> see how well that one works for ya
<cjohnston> you may be out of a job
<danilos> but with a salary, who'd complain?
<cjohnston> you might lose that salary
<cjohnston> summit is updated
<danilos> yep, hopefully all is still good, it does look alright from both sides
<danilos> nigelb, cjohnston, mhall119: from my limited testing, everything looks good, I am out now, but feel free to email me at danilo.segan@linaro.org if there're any issues and I'll try to look at it asap
<nigelb> danilos: \o/
<nigelb> danilos: Thanks for the branch :)
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-28
<danilos> nigelb, cjohnston, mhall119: actual running instance of summit has been reverted to lp:summit/production r148 because of the rendering issues with my changes; I believe r149 included another text change unrelated to my branch that has been reverted, I am looking into fixing whatever is wrong with my code so we can try to get the fix out
<nigelb> danilos: what went wrong? :(
<danilos> nigelb, sessions seemed to have been displayed as being in the wrong room (right to the left of the real room), so some positioning changes seem to be wrong
<nigelb> danilos: ah!
<nigelb> drat, I should've caught them in review
<nigelb> I was too busy making sure things didn't explode
<danilos> nigelb, well, it seems it doesn't happen all the time, since it looked fine and correct for me, but this kind of change is not a good initiation branch :/
<nigelb> danilos: Don't worry, summit is known to be weird :)
<nigelb> danilos: When in doubht, blame Scott and move on :P
<danilos> nigelb, heh, right, the problem is we really want to get multiple plenaries this time around
<nigelb> I'll see if I can take another poke at your branch
<danilos> nigelb, thanks, I am trying to debug it myself, but I am getting a lot of distractions so it's going very slowly :/
<nigelb> heh
<cjohnston> nigelb: can you please revert danilos change out of production, and merge the header change back in and poke IS to update
<cjohnston> the header needs to be changed yesterday
<nigelb> cjohnston: yeah.
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> nigelb:
<danilos> fwiw, my change might be affecting only the summit.linaro.org view and not the summit.ubuntu.com view, but it's hard to find the corner cases like this without proper sample data
<nigelb> I wonder if we can get the data for the schedule app.
<YoBoY> morning
<nigelb> Hey YoBoY
<danilos> nigelb, the problem is that I can't even get the local django admin commands to work (eg. dumpdata), so I wouldn't feel comfortable asking for that to be run on the production instance
<nigelb> Ouch, okay
<nigelb> danilos: I reverted the last change and merged back cjohnston's change into production. Could you request that production move to r151?
<nigelb> dumpdata seems to work for me.
<nigelb> I just checked
<danilos> nigelb, interesting
<mhall119> danilos: do you have a screenshot or anything so we can see what was going wrong?
<mhall119> it'll be helpful in re-creating it so we can write a proper test case
<danilos> mhall119, unfortunately not, I was hoping I'd be able to get a dump of the data from the production instance instead while limiting the exposure, but basically, summit.ubuntu.com was not showing the ubuntu plenary at all (only the first on Monday and last on Friday seemed to be missing, others around lunch were there) to try to reproduce it locally
<danilos> mhall119, and a all sessions on summit.linaro.org were mis-placed (looked like a one-off error since they were in the adjacent room in the schedule)
<danilos> mhall119, I am not sure if it was only visual problem (i.e. I guess everything was there, but was just incorrectly positioned or perhaps hidden due to bad z-index or something)
<nigelb> YoBoY: Alerady in Orlando?
<mhall119> danilos: you should be able to ask IS for a dump of the schedule_* tables
<mhall119> well, you'll want schedule_* django_* and auth_* tables
<mhall119> they may not give you all of it though
<danilos> mhall119, right, thanks
<danilos> mhall119, nigelb: I'll need a very short review once the diff shows up
<nigelb> sure
<nigelb> I'm up for about another hour
<danilos> nigelb, cool, will you be able to help with the landing on production as well?
<nigelb> sure!
<danilos> mhall119, nigelb: there was a very interesting problem that our changes uncovered: first plenary "Introduction and Keynote" was scheduled for the 'grand ballroom' room in... Budapest; it showed up because the old code was not going by the rooms, but by the slots :/
 * nigelb looks
<nigelb> \o/ WIN.
<danilos> I didn't fix that problem, but I did fix the data on summit.ubuntu.com at least
<nigelb> I'll file a bug for that.
<danilos> nigelb, this fix is basically only for the linaroschedule
<danilos> nigelb, thanks
<nigelb> Also, this means I get to blame jcastro :P
<danilos> nigelb, yeah :)
<danilos> nigelb, basically, none of has seen the problem in testing because there was no problem at all
<danilos> nigelb, at least not with the code
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> true
<nigelb> danilos: so now the linaro plenary doesn't show up in the Ubuntu at all right?
<danilos> nigelb, right, except when editing, I thought that was saner
<nigelb> Good point :)
<danilos> nigelb, fwiw, even the previous revision didn't show it, but I had it reverted because of the ubuntu plenaries problem mostly (linaro schedule was our problem and I would have left that online for debugging)
<nigelb> danilos: why is line 26 - 32 removed?
<danilos> nigelb, the condition was too broad and ended up in removing empty rooms ((room, None)) when it shouldn't, so that was moved into the if above which basically does the same except it doesn't use "del" but meetings.remove()
<danilos> nigelb, the provided test fails without those changes
<nigelb> cool, ok.
<nigelb> the code looks alright
<nigelb> I'll quickly run it to confirm all is well.
<danilos> nigelb, cool, thanks
<danilos> nigelb, note that you'll have to unrevert the previous fix in lp:summit/production (mine is proposed against trunk where it was not reverted)
<nigelb> ahhh
<nigelb> Hrm
<nigelb> oh that's fine
<nigelb> trunk gets merged into production
<nigelb> hoepfully, that should just work.
<danilos> right, but I think that will not remerge the previous fix (bzr is "smart" like that sometimes)
<danilos> nigelb, you can do a "bzr diff" before commit and if it's short, it didn't work :)
<danilos> though more likely you'll get conflicts or such
<nigelb> urgh
<danilos> nigelb, the easy path is: "cd production; bzr merge -r150..149 .; bzr ci -m 'Remerge previous fix.'; bzr merge lp:summit; bzr ci -m 'Merge trunk.'
<nigelb> Aha, thanks.
<nigelb> danilos: when I look at Monday's schedule, I see both plenaries side by side. Expected?
<danilos> nigelb, one of them has to have 'linaro-*' track to be considered Linaro
<danilos> basically, we now allow multiple plenaries for UDS as well, but don't make them and all is fine :)
<nigelb> ugh, right.
<nigelb> what the..
<nigelb> I just set LINARO_ONLY = True
<nigelb> And it still shows me summit.
<nigelb> I mean ubuntu theme
<nigelb> danilos: Is there anything more you had to do to get linaro only?
<danilos> I ran it with SUMMIT_LINARO=1 make run and it worked fine
<danilos> nigelb, the theme stays the same for me as well, but the selection of plenaries/sessions changes (only linaro stuff gets shown)
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> Right.
<nigelb> It works :)
<nigelb> Why didn't I look there :D
<nigelb> approved!
<danilos> nigelb, thanks
 * nigelb kicks off tarmac
<danilos> nigelb, let me knows when it ends up in production so I can try to get a deployment (even though it's late now)
<nigelb> danilos: I belive it already has. I'm verifying everything came in :)
<nigelb> Yep, all done from me :)
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-29
<YoBoY> nigelb: yes, just came back from disney :)
<cjohnston> YoBoY: you were at disney today?
<YoBoY> yes
<YoBoY> magical kigdom
<YoBoY> and where is the sun in florida ? :D
<cjohnston> I was at magic kingdom and epcot today
<cjohnston> you brought the rain with you
<YoBoY> lol
<YoBoY> I'll go to another one tomorrow, epcot perhaps
<cjohnston> epcot == food and wine
<YoBoY> yumi :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> I'm not here
<nigelb> YoBoY: Nice!
<cjohnston> mhall119: you see this etherpad SSO crap?
<mhall119> cjohnston: yes
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-30
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: james_w: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/enhance-next-session/+merge/80746
<nigelb> mhall119: why did you change _local_now.date() to _now.date():?
<nigelb> That's the only thing that strikes me.
<nigelb> Neat fix for the chrome issue that we noticed last time.
<mhall119> nigelb: the slot.start is in UTC, so it should be compared to UTC now, not local now
<nigelb> ah, cool.
<mhall119> I was having trouble testing it last night because it was 2011-10-29 in FLorida, but 2011-10-30 UTC
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> Nice catch
<cjohnston> can someone investigate bug 883407
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 883407 in summit "Summit fails to show all my subscribed talks (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883407
<nigelb> I did investigate
<cjohnston> looks like for some reason some BPs arent being updated
<nigelb> looks like all the participants are not showing up
<nigelb> Like atleast 5 people in that BP didn't show up
<nigelb> and he says it worked on other blueprints
<cjohnston> right..
<nigelb> I'm going to try a manual local run of lpupdate
<mhall119> there was a blueprints that jcastro pinged me about yesterday that wasn't in the LP export
<mhall119> design-design-theatre I think it was
<nigelb> OH WIN, thanks launchpad.
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> what do you guys think about instead of displaying LP id's for session attendees, listing names?
<nigelb> mhall119: wrong status, I think
<mhall119> nigelb: could be, I'm not really sure what makes them qualify for that export feed
<nigelb> mhall119: I think it needs to be in Discussion.
<nigelb> Daviey would know more. We should document this.
<mhall119> oh
<mhall119> nigelb: since it's an LP feed, you can probably as an LP dev too
<nigelb> Actually, lol. Let me look at lp source code.
<cjohnston> heh
<mhall119> heh, forgot you're an LP dev now
<nigelb> I did make some fixes to blueprints
<cjohnston> so did i
<mhall119> omg, you broke it!
<nigelb> Like the subscriptions are now sorted by name.
 * mhall119 blames everything on you two
<nigelb> cjohnston improved the required attendee thing.
<nigelb> cjohnston: SO glad you did that :)
 * cjohnston blames jcastro and mhall119 for summit
<cjohnston> nigelb: me too.. lol
<cjohnston> i think summit will thank me too
<cjohnston> what is preventing us from moving to login.u.c now mhall119 ?
<mhall119> summit it a thankless .....
<mhall119> cjohnston: nothing that I know of, but we're not doing it the day before UDS starts
<cjohnston> no, i know..
<cjohnston> im just thinking of things to do this cycle
<nigelb> mhall119: New, Discussion, Draft.
<mhall119> we'll need to update the database to convert openid identity_urls from launchpad to login.u.c
<nigelb> It has to be one of them.
<nigelb> mhall119: I think we need to have some kind of FAQ page for summit.
<nigelb> Static page in the code.
<nigelb> So, instead of going to file a bug, they can be redirected there first.
<nigelb> cjohnston: ^
 * cjohnston goes to file a work item for nigelb 
<nigelb> Yes, please do
<nigelb> I'm creating content for websites that the community runs
<cjohnston> nigelb: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/linaro/+spec/linaro-summits-server-1 is 'new'
<nigelb> cjohnston: Is it not showing up?
<cjohnston> i think thats the one that isnt updating is it not?
<nigelb> oh.
<nigelb> Once something is in summit
<nigelb> we check it by reverse looking it up.
<nigelb> So, it need not be on temp-meeting
<nigelb> cjohnston: I wish we had a generic community-webdev session lined up.
<nigelb> I should have thought of this earlier.
<cjohnston> we can.. what would we discuss
<nigelb> Recruiting more people.
<cjohnston> i dont know how much that would work at uds
<mhall119> we can add a session anytime, without a blueprint
<nigelb> And generic webdev stuff that doesn't include ld and summit
<nigelb> Like say - the themes
<nigelb> Is it big enough for that?
<nigelb> How do you check if something is in summit?
<nigelb> i.e., a blueprint.
<cjohnston> what bp
<nigelb> (we can't, can we?
<nigelb> the one you linked earlier
<cjohnston> its scheduled..
<cjohnston> look at his comment on that bug
<nigelb> ah, you checked. okay.
<cjohnston> i beleive that is the one that isnt updaitng
<nigelb> ah, its there but not updating/
<nigelb> I wish we could sprint together :(
<nigelb> Can we get Linaro to pay us to sprint for a week? We could rewrite summit from scratch!
<cjohnston> nigelb: im working onit
<nigelb> cjohnston: the bug or the sprint thing? ;)
<cjohnston> sprint
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> also, europe or asia *please*
<cjohnston> asia could be cool
 * nigelb goes to figure out the bug
<nigelb> I'm about 90% its a Launchpad thing.
<nigelb> FUUU
<nigelb> LAUNCHPAD
<nigelb> cjohnston: Launchpad doesn't have updated names
<nigelb> I thought james fixed this issue.
<nigelb> Launchpad seems to be caching the meeting export page.
<cjohnston> nice
<cjohnston> id say see if you can get ahold of an LP dev.. thats kinda really bad and important
<nigelb> Ok, the only people who have any chance of being online on Sunday is wgrant or StevenK, sadly its too late for both of them.
<cjohnston> try anyway i guess
<nigelb> Grab francis if you can grab him at UDS.
<nigelb> Its 4 am for them
<nigelb> Its late :)
<nigelb> Well, actually early!
<cjohnston> what do yall think about clearing the migration history once a cycle?
<nigelb> what happens to production when we do that?
<nigelb> Is it safe?
<nigelb> I'm cool with starting with a clean slate at the start of the cycle.
<cjohnston> dunno.. we have done it oonce
<cjohnston> mhall119: do we need the login failure stuff on summit?
<cjohnston> mhall119: did you get a summit error email earlier
<cjohnston> I got a 500 error
<mhall119> cjohnston: I've gotten several 500 emails
<cjohnston> today?
<mhall119> cjohnston: mostly mal-formatted URLs and karmic's ical that I'm getting 500s for
<cjohnston> i got one earlier while naving admin
<mhall119> cjohnston: hmmm, I didn't get an email for that
<nigelb> I don't get any summit eemails.
<nigelb> oh right.
<nigelb> only mhall119 gets them
<mhall119> Daviey gets them too
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb anything else we need to do prior to packaging up and pushing live?
<mhall119> cjohnston: you two are running this, I'm not sure what you've got in progress right now
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk  r205+ is what's up for being added
<cjohnston> mind taking a quick glance to see if you can see any issues/things that need to be checked into a little more?
<mhall119> cjohnston: those look okay to me
<cjohnston> james_w: ping
<cjohnston> mhall119: im wondering if we need to fix bug 868567
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 868567 in summit "Private room schedules not limited to admins (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868567
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm  getting 500 emails
<mhall119> just forwarded one to you
<mhall119> looks like editing the schedule on the track view
<cjohnston> lovely
<cjohnston> want to move it?
<nigelb> Yay
<nigelb> I found our bug.
<nigelb> Well, its not a bug really.
<nigelb> Its because launchpad is designed in a particular way.
<nigelb> If you're not registered for the sprint uds-p, then your name doesn't go into +temp-meeting-export.  And therefore, it doesn't come to us.
<mhall119> broken by design?
<mhall119> nigelb: sounds fair enough
<nigelb> Until this UDS, we used one sprint.
<mhall119> everybody is supposed to register for the sprint
<nigelb> So, everything was fine.
<nigelb> Now we have 2 sprints, one for uds and one for linaro.
<nigelb> Linaro folks of course registered for the linaro one, not necessarily the uds one.
<mhall119> but shouldn't it still import them?
<nigelb> Nope.
<nigelb> We don't import linaro ones.
<nigelb> We only import from UDS.
<mhall119> or does LP not show people registered for UDS sessions if they're only registered for the linaro sprint?
<nigelb> Nope
<mhall119> we should import linaro attendees
<nigelb> That's not easy.
<nigelb> we need a bit (well, maybe more) summit code changes.
<nigelb> We need to be able to override the variable sent to LP to get temp-meeting-page from commandline
<nigelb> so for one summit, we should be able to import from multiple sprints.
<nigelb> Do you really want that code change this late? :)
<mhall119> nigelb: I'm pretty sure we already do that
<nigelb> mhall119: There's another problem.
<cjohnston> should I just get up tomorrow morning and say hey.. register!
<cjohnston> :-P
<nigelb> Yes, please.
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> BEST. FIX.
<james_w> we do import attendees from the linaro sprint alreadyt
<nigelb> james_w: we do?
<nigelb> how?
<james_w> by pulling both +temp-meeting-exports
<nigelb> oh
<nigelb> Is there code for that?
<nigelb> This might exlain the breakage, still.
<nigelb> james_w: how often does the cron for linaro sprint run?
<james_w> the same as Ubunti
<james_w> ubuntu
<james_w> it does them both in one transaction
<nigelb> ./manage.py lpupdate uds-p && ./manage.py lpupdate linaro
<nigelb> ?
<nigelb> Ok, now I'm lost then.
<james_w> nope
<james_w> ./manage.py lpupdate uds-p does both
<james_w> which problem are you looking at?
<nigelb> james_w: some users from BP not getting synced into summit.
<james_w> is this Riku?
<nigelb> Yeah
<nigelb> But a whole bunch of users on that BP didn't get synced over.
<nigelb> Anyway, off to bed. Will debug later.
<james_w> ah, I think I know what it is
<james_w> Launchpad only exports someone's subscription to a blueprint if they are registered as attending the same sprint as the blueprint is for
<james_w> damn
<james_w> not sure how to fix that
<nigelb> Yeah, that's what I ran into
<nigelb> which is why we need everyone being in the same sprint
<nigelb> Or we need patch launchpad not to do that.
<nigelb> (yay insomnia)
<nigelb> james_w: My suggestion was to get everyone to register for uds-p
<nigelb> That's probably announcable at the opening plenary.
<james_w> everyone has to register for both
<james_w> but that sucks massively
<nigelb> Yeah.
<nigelb> We need to bring it up to Francis.
<james_w> we should ditch using Launchpad blueprints for this
<nigelb> james_w: <3
<nigelb> if canonical is okay with that, we would be happy.
<nigelb> And Linaro.
<nigelb> So much of work is tracked through BPs, its not easy to migrate.
<james_w> they won't really care
<james_w> we don't have to change that part
<nigelb> But migrating will solve our headaches *so* much.
<nigelb> Oh, make the scheduling independdant?
<james_w> and summit could make a blueprint for a session on request if that was important
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> what do they provide?
<nigelb> Nothing much really.
<james_w> just a name and title, an accept/decline interface, and subscriptions to mean "attend the session"
<nigelb> We'd improve a lot breakage this way.
<james_w> the accept/decline thing would be the most work
<nigelb> Yeah.
<james_w> and notifications if they were important to people
<nigelb> We'll need to configure permissions correctly and notifications.
<james_w> anyway, I have to go
<james_w> thanks for looking in to this
<nigelb> Will you be at the summit ession?
<nigelb> *session
<nigelb> If so, please being up our discussion. I'll try, but I'm remote ;)
#ubuntu-website 2012-10-24
<cprofitt> mhall119: playing with the django tutorial... impressed so far
<cprofitt> hey slick666
<slick666> hey cprofitt
<slick666> how are things in NY?
<cprofitt> they are pretty good
<cprofitt> I just set up a server in my basemet (old desktop) and installed django on it
<cprofitt> going through the tutorial
<cprofitt> at work I setup a security onion server on 12.04
<cprofitt> playing with that a bit oo
<cprofitt> too
<cprofitt> and currently using a screen session with both laptops attached
<cprofitt> so I can fliip between them
<cprofitt> how are you?
<nigelb> Hey cprofitt :)
<slick666> sounds cool
<slick666> Things are good
<slick666> working at a python shop so I'm making the shift from being most knowledgable person to not
<cprofitt> yeah... the server in the basement is via wireless, but I can use wakeonlan
<slick666> but feel like I'm fitting in well
<cprofitt> slick666: you changed jobs again?
<slick666> yea
<slick666> I work for www.propylon.com
<slick666> Moved from mid-level Software Engineer to Senior engineer
<cprofitt> nice... I am still looking for a change, but have yet to find one that can compete
<cprofitt> I have had 'title' offers like Senior System Architecht, but the money has not been attractive
<cprofitt> a few place have had the right environment, but the total compensation package not so much
<slick666> yea
<slick666> you have yourself a sweet spot
<slick666> but I'm sure if you stay open you'll find some outfit that will pick you up
<slick666> you're just a little too active of a thinker to fit into a government job forever
<cprofitt> I can hope... trying to get in to being a director of tech for a school district... that would be ideal
<slick666> that would be sweet
<cprofitt> stay in the retirement system... and more money
<cprofitt> but the downer would be the move away from technical
<cprofitt> yeah... I would like to get a nice job for the 'brain'
<slick666> BTW whats a security Onion server?
<cprofitt> but currently with three kids I need the money more than goodness for 'my brain'
<cprofitt> http://securityonion.blogspot.com/
<slick666> lol
 * slick666 was already there
<slick666> cool
<cprofitt> bascially it is a collection of security tools that Doug has put together on top of Ubuntu
<slick666> nice
<slick666> I might have to put that on my todo list
<cprofitt> having a VMWare environment with a trunk port allows me to listen to ALL traffic on my network
<cprofitt> at home you might need to build a tap of some sort to use it
<slick666> I have an old hub that I usually use
<slick666> it's not undetectable but it works for testing
<cprofitt> yes, but it will only work if all devices are on the hub
<cprofitt> ofcorse if you have a cisco switch you can create a trunk port
<slick666> yea
<slick666> I had a nice 3750
<cprofitt> I have an old cisco switch at home so might have to break out my rs-232 adapater and reprogram it
<slick666> but I decided I wanted a home theater
<slick666> I like Cisco products
<cprofitt> I have a 3550
<slick666> cool
<slick666> that should support your house pretty good
<cprofitt> or 3530... forget which
<cprofitt> propylon has some openings I could fit in... but my wife will not move to Kansas
<cprofitt> nore Ireland
<slick666> well
<slick666> we have people down in PA
<slick666> in Ohio
<slick666> Indiana is just starting up
<slick666> and I think we have some in Vermont?
<slick666> or something like that
<cprofitt> yeah... wife will not leave Rochester
<cprofitt> lesson #1 - always run python manage.py syncdb
<cprofitt> after making a change.
<cprofitt> that involves adding or enabling an app...
#ubuntu-website 2012-10-25
<zl2tod> anyone here have any interest in extra.ubuntu.com ?
<DGMurdockIII> hi
<DGMurdockIII> what do you guys use to host you torrents of ubuntu
<newz2000> DGMurdockIII: sadly, I don't think anyone here knows, maybe you can try #canonical-sysadmins or #ubuntu-releaseteam
<DGMurdockIII> newz2000:  no one is in those channelse
<newz2000> DGMurdockIII: sorry, I'll bet my memory is foggy, let me see if I can remember the correct ones
<DGMurdockIII> ok
<newz2000> DGMurdockIII: I think #ubuntu-release may be a good bet
<DGMurdockIII> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<newz2000> I've heard them sysadmins complain about the torrent trackers though, so while they get the job done I don't think anyone really likes the solution in place.
<DGMurdockIII> i just want to know what they use
<newz2000> Someone there may know. I'm not certain, but I do konw for sure we don't know. We're very isolated from the infrastructure.
#ubuntu-website 2013-10-21
<jose> daker: ping
<daker> jose: pong
<jose> daker: hey, mind a quick PM?
<daker> jose: yep
#ubuntu-website 2013-10-22
<DJones> I asked this in
<DJones> #ubuntu-marketing wich seemed the right channel according to the wiki, but the channel appears dead
<DJones> A question thats just been asked in another channel, is anything happening with the  www.spreadubuntu.org website? Appears to be down and has been for a few days,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Projects/SpreadUbuntu refered to this channel as the relevant  irc channel
#ubuntu-website 2013-10-23
<pleia2> DJones: it doesn't seem to be hosted by canonical, they're just doing DNS
<pleia2> DJones: maybe submit a bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/spreadubuntu/+bugs
<pleia2> I also gave ruben a nudge or twitter
<pleia2> s/or/on
<DJones> pleia2: Thanks for that
<DJones> Submitted as a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/spreadubuntu/+bug/1243572
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1243572 in SpreadUbuntu "www.spreadubuntu.org website is failing to connect/website down" [Undecided,New]
<Thalheim> hi, is there anyone I can contact regarding the ubuntu paste website's functionality?
<jose> Thalheim: what's happening with it? to see where can we redirect it
<Thalheim> jose, I was speaking with Spads about it already.
<jose> oh right, just saw that :)
<pleia2> DJones: all fixed! thanks for mentioning it :)
#ubuntu-website 2013-10-24
<DJones> pleia2: You're welcome
#ubuntu-website 2015-10-22
<nhandler> FYI, it looks like http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade needs an upgrade (both the text and screenshots)
#ubuntu-website 2015-10-23
<nottrobin> nhandler: thanks. I've filed a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/1509459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1509459 in ubuntu-website-content "Update /download/desktop/upgrade" [Undecided,Triaged]
<nhandler> Thanks nottrobin :)
<nottrobin> nhandler: it should get fixed in a week or two
#ubuntu-website 2016-10-24
<alevipri> hello everyone, hope this is the correct channel where to ask
<alevipri> this page ( http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ ) lists both 14.04.4 and 14.04.5
<alevipri> and describes ubuntu 14.04.4 as "Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS (Trusty Tahr)"
<alevipri> I think this has to be fixed (move 14.04.4 to old-releases.ubuntu.com and correct 14.04.4 description)
<alevipri> where to report this?
#ubuntu-website 2016-10-26
<alevipri> hello everyone, asking here again
<alevipri>  this page ( http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ ) lists both 14.04.4 and 14.04.5
<alevipri> and describes ubuntu 14.04.4 as "Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS (Trusty Tahr)"
<alevipri> this has to be fixed (move 14.04.4 to old-releases.ubuntu.com and correct 14.04.4 description)
<alevipri> or am I missing something?
<alevipri> and if this is not the correct irc channel, where to report this problem?
<sewaddle> alevipri: I think you should ask this in #ubuntu-release? I have posted it there for them
<sewaddle> apparently it is normal as they rotate .4 off the server
<alevipri> sewaddle since the Wily HWE stack is in EOL, 14.04.4 should have be moved to old-releases
<alevipri> however I'll ask in #ubuntu-release channel ;)
<alevipri> thanks
<sewaddle> thanks
#ubuntu-website 2016-10-27
<daftykins> Any thoughts on how to resolve: "You are not allowed to edit this page." https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook3-1/Xenial?action=edit
#ubuntu-website 2019-10-25
<Guest23824> hi guys, you probably know this but https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?version=19.10&architecture=amd64 redirects to a "Not Found" on heanet.ie
